# I am 35 got pregnant drinking grapefruit juice and some other secrets!



## itworked

I want to help all you ladies cause I can't believe this and I want to help all and spread my baby dust...My first day of my last period was on August 8th! I had been trying to conceive for a few months but was wondering if I was ovulating? Didn't have any signs and couldn't get a positive test from the ovulation sticks! (clear blue or the dollar store ones). So I did so much research and tried to figure out what I could do to ensure ovualtion or at least attempt! I came across the idea of grapefruit juice...what? Thats easy enough I thought....so I went to the store and bought the huge jug of grapefruit juice on the 15th (8 days after the first day of my period)....I drank it all.....not from concentrate the real thing! The next morning I called my sister cursing cause the ovualtion pains were incrediable....IT WORKED...took a test and YUP....LH SURGE! I continued to drink the grapefruit juice and drank some ginsang ice tea and took my prenatal vitamins and vitamin c and e seperatly and guess what! I TEST POSITIVE 7 DAYS EARLY....I found out I was preggo 2 days ago and my period isn't due for five more days! Tested positive on first response and the clear blue digital which read I conceived 1-2 weeks ago! it was the day after the grapefruit juice! I even had ovulation spotting which I have NEVER had before! SO LADIES.....GET OUT THERE AND GET IT! GOOD LUCK:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi. I want to thank you for your post and wish you nothing but a happy and healthy nine months.:thumbup:

I am also going to ask you a huge favor, we have several women on this forum who are currently/recently going through losses and it would really be appreciated if you could edit your thread not announcing your BFP or move this to 35+ pregnancy or the 35+BFP sticky thread.:flower:

I in no way mean to take away from your BFP, but the forum is broken down into several sections for a very good reason.:hugs:

Fx'd for a sticky bean.


----------



## Shelley71

^^WSS

H&H 9 months!


----------



## googly

Congrats itworked! All the best :thumbup:


:bike:


----------



## crystal443

Congrats!!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Garnet

Well I heard Grapefruit juice increases CM but have not heard of it to get pregnant! Good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## sammy1205

CONGRATS. I hear a lot of people eating pinapple core from 1DPO for 5 days I think, they sware by it, I have NO clue what it does.


----------



## queenieplum

congratulations to you, and Im definitely going to get some grapefruit juice tonight!:happydance:


----------



## OllieB

Congratulations and good luck with the healthy pregnancy! My Aunt was 39 when she had her last child and she pulled through very well with not one but three healthy baby boys! The doctors were amazed and so were all of us, everyone just thought she was having twins!


----------

